# Shout out to the fly fishing crew in the red subaru!!!



## theohiograssman (Apr 14, 2013)

i figured that was a pretty descriptive title. anywho, this was directed towards the guys that were fishing for trout in Clear Creek Metropark today and driving a red subaru forester. just wanted to say hi and connect, ive been on the site before just browsing but never as a member. after you guys were telling me about different spots and the forum i decided to jump on. plus i have always wanted to learn to fly fish=) i would have listed you as a referral to the site, but had no idea what your names are. but i will definately take you up on the offer to go fly fishing as soon as i can buy a kit to get me started.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard! That would be Benjaminrogers and I. Ben was driving. I'm Steve. Read up, we have tons of information here, many good dudes, and be sure to ask lots of questions if you have any.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome! I like your user name haha.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Yup, that was me driving Ms. Daisy around the park. Good thing there is only one road! Just hit us up. We know quite a few nice ponds that are good to begin with. Soon you will be sucked into the long rod also!!


----------



## theohiograssman (Apr 14, 2013)

awesome! sorry for the delayed response, been working and fishing alot lately. havent managed to catch anything better than a 16" smallie yet this year, but not too bad for my first smallmouth ever=) i am down for grabbing a fly fishing kit some time and checking out some ponds. i have a few in fairfield and perry counties that i imagine would be good. @kingofamberley thanks, i used to have a bluegrass band that went by the name "the ohio grassmen". if any of you guys are ever around lancaster or canal winchester, hit me up. i lost about $20 worth of lures the past few days, so i need to catch some fish to make up for the loss!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry seen the user name and must say i love it.. As a punk just out of his teen me and some buddies made a Ohio grassman video and slapped it on YouTube and to our surprise two years later we got an interview and video spot on a trutv show. Lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## theohiograssman (Apr 14, 2013)

dstiner86 said:


> Sorry seen the user name and must say i love it.. As a punk just out of his teen me and some buddies made a Ohio grassman video and slapped it on YouTube and to our surprise two years later we got an interview and video spot on a trutv show. Lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


thanks, im glad ive gotten positive feedback about the name. i was worried that some ppl might be offended, but its really a harmless thing. im a laid back dude who likes bluegrass, outlaw country and rock n roll music. and ive always thought bigfoot AKA the ohio grassman; was an interesting subject. ill have to check out the videos, sounds pretty awesome!


----------

